# الهاب 4.3 (بجد المره دى)



## zanitty (10 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/104181568/2a0b821e/HAP_43.html
بعد فك الضغط يرجى اتباع الخطوات فى ملف الورد 
عند تنصيب الملف الثانى سيطلب فى اخره باس ورد او سيريال نمبر برجاء اختيار كانسل و لا خوف و بعدها نقوم بتنصيب الهاب و سيتم التنصيب كاملا باذن الله

قريبا فى الاسواق (ان شاء الله)

Carrier System Design Manual
نسخه اصليه بالالوان و من كارير غير نسخه الطمونى اللى مسحوبه اسكانر و معموله لتايوان و تطبع منها ورقه تلاقيها سودا
انا معايا 7 اجزاء من ال 12 و بارفع الجزء الاول من امبارح و كل شويه النت يفصل عند 80 او 90 %
بس جاين ان شاء الله متقلقوش و ان شاء الله على ما ال7 يترفعوا اكون ليت الباقى
الكتاب تمنه ع النت 149 دولار 
الكتاب من اروع ما رايت فى حياتى من كتب التصميم و براى انه بهذا الكتاب نستغنى عن اشرى و عن سماكنا و الكوك بوك و ممكن نستغنى عن كتاب حول العالم فى 200 يوم كمان
تحسوا ان الموضوع عن الكارير مش عن الهاب 
بس خلاص


----------



## bobstream (10 مايو 2009)

الحمدلله على سلامتك أخي لو فيه ستات حطلب منهم زغاريد و أنشاء الله عودة موفقة


----------



## zanitty (10 مايو 2009)

يا سى دى مش مهم الزغاريد 
 الف شكر يا بوب


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 مايو 2009)

ألف حمد لله على عودتك إلى المنتدي وعودة الحياة إلى قسم التبريد والتكييف بعدما راح في سبات عميق
والله يوفقك إلى مافيه خيري الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## bobstream (11 مايو 2009)

أخي ما أراد العمل معي يتوقف التحميل عندة 89%


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (11 مايو 2009)

الف شكر الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك زانتي باشا
جاري التحميل
شوقتنا يا زانتي للكارير ما تبقاش تتأخر عليها بتنزيله
بالنسبة للهاب: هل يختلف عما وضعه ابو بيدو سابقا؟


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك زانتي باشا
> جاري التحميل
> شوقتنا يا زانتي للكارير ما تبقاش تتأخر عليها بتنزيله
> بالنسبة للهاب: هل يختلف عما وضعه ابو بيدو سابقا؟


 مضحكش عليك انا مجربتش هاب ابو بيدو بس فيه ناس كانت بتشتكى انه مش راضى يتستب
عموما مع الهاب فى ال e20-II كامله من كارير و فيها تصميم مواسير فريون و اختيار وحدات و حاجات كتير جدا بس مساحتهم مكفتش
شويه شويه كل ما ارفع حاجه هنزلها باذن الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مضحكش عليك انا مجربتش هاب ابو بيدو بس فيه ناس كانت بتشتكى انه مش راضى يتستب
> عموما مع الهاب فى ال e20-ii كامله من كارير و فيها تصميم مواسير فريون و اختيار وحدات و حاجات كتير جدا بس مساحتهم مكفتش
> شويه شويه كل ما ارفع حاجه هنزلها باذن الله


 هنجرب الهاب بتاعك والهب بتاع ابو بيدو وهيبقى الهاب بتاعنا كلنا
انا عجبتني كلمة يتستب...لا هي عربي ولا هي انجليزي....يعني عربيزي:67:


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> ألف حمد لله على عودتك إلى المنتدي وعودة الحياة إلى قسم التبريد والتكييف بعدما راح في سبات عميق
> والله يوفقك إلى مافيه خيري الدنيا والأخرة


اشكرك و لا اجد كلمه شكر اوفيك بها الشكر الذؤى اود ان اشكره لك
شكرا



bobstream قال:


> أخي ما أراد العمل معي يتوقف التحميل عندة 89%


:59: حاول الاتصال فى وقت لاحق



جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> هنجرب الهاب بتاعك والهب بتاع ابو بيدو وهيبقى الهاب بتاعنا كلنا
> انا عجبتني كلمة يتستب...لا هي عربي ولا هي انجليزي....يعني عربيزي:67:


صح النوم يا حاجه
انا بكتب انجليزى بالعربى فى كل مشاركاتى اللى فاتت
يعنى تقدر تقول من و انا فى تانيه ثانوى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> صح النوم يا حاجه
> انا بكتب انجليزى بالعربى فى كل مشاركاتى اللى فاتت
> يعنى تقدر تقول من و انا فى تانيه ثانوى


 انا عارف يا احمد بس كنت بهزر معاك


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> انا عارف يا احمد بس كنت بهزر معاك


عارف يا جهاد انك بتهزر و الله 
على فكره انا كنت كاتبها يا حاج طلعت يا حاجه و مخدتش بالى الا لما شفت ردك ده 
سورى يا قمر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> سورى يا قمر


 
سوري...مصري....اردني ما تفرقش كلنا عرب:67::67::67:


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

على فكره يا جهاد لو مكانوش شالوا متميز جدا اللى عندى كنت هبقى زعلان انى اخدها وواحد زيك مياخدهاش


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> سوري...مصري....اردني ما تفرقش كلنا عرب:67::67::67:


 
تاني ياجهاد بتتكلم على القوميه العربيه:10: ----------- هتوحشني:67:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> على فكره يا جهاد لو مكانوش شالوا متميز جدا اللى عندى كنت هبقى زعلان انى اخدها وواحد زيك مياخدهاش


 حتى لو تشالت كلمة جدا يا احمد فانت تستحقها دون مجامله على الاطلاق


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> تاني ياجهاد بتتكلم على القوميه العربيه:10: ----------- هتوحشني:67:


 تاني وتالت ورابع......لا اقبل القطرية وكل عربي من المحيط الى الخليج هو اخي
اللي يرضى يرضى واللي ميرضاش يـ:86:
تحياتي وحبي لك يا زعيم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 مايو 2009)

هل هذا الهاب أحدث أم الهاب 404


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> هل هذا الهاب أحدث أم الهاب 404


أينعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا مجربتش هاب ابو بيدو بس فيه ناس كانت بتشتكى انه مش راضى يتستب


على فكرة انا حاولت اعمل setup لهاب ابو بيدو بس ما اشتغلش وبيوقف عند 87% في ملف الكونفيجوريشن


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

حلوه هاب ابو بيدو دى
تحس انها سمن النخلتين مثلا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حلوه هاب ابو بيدو دى
> تحس انها سمن النخلتين مثلا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمك شربات يا احمد


----------



## ابو بيدو (12 مايو 2009)

*الحمد لله عادت المويه لمجاريها*



zanitty قال:


> حلوه هاب ابو بيدو دى
> تحس انها سمن النخلتين مثلا





جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دمك شربات يا احمد



لالالالا لحد كدة كفاية مش هاقدر اسكت اكتر من كده :83:
انتم ها تبوظوا سمعة الهاب بتاعى ولا ايه :63:
انا الهاب بتاعى من اجود الهابات بالعالم :20:
ده متجرب ياجماعة وشغال ذى الفل :75:
ولا يعنى مالقوش فى الورد عيب 
نخلتيين مين يا عم :73:
ههههههههه 
الحمد لله عادت المياه لمجاريها:77:


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

هاب ابو بيدو
رز ابو كاس
هههههههههههههههههه
وحشتنى و الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (12 مايو 2009)

وانت وحشتنى اكثر
وكل المنتدى


----------



## cfm (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزييييييييييييييلا
بس أنا حاولت اسطب الـ e20 فطلب باسوورد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2009)

cfm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزييييييييييييييلا
> بس أنا حاولت اسطب الـ e20 فطلب باسوورد ؟؟؟؟


يا سيدى ما احنا قلنا امشى على الخطوات اللى فى ملف الورد و نزل الملفات بالترتيب اللى هو كاتبه
اقرى اول مشاركه و امشى ع الخطوات و اعمل الملحوظه بتاعه الباس ورد و هيشتغل باذن الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

من اين جاء اسم هاب ابو بيدو؟
انا عندما انزل برنامجا او مشاركة مميزة لأحد الاخوة انزلها واكتب عليها اسم صاحب الموضوع واضعها في فولدر للتجربة فان رأيت فيها فائدة احتفظت بها والا فاني الغيها.
الهاب الذي وضعه ابو بيدو اسمه هاب ابو بيدو والهاب الذي وضعه زانتي اسمه هاب زانتي وطبعا الشرح لاخينا المهندس الكبير خالد العسيلي وبهذا يصبح الهاب هابنا كلنا.
وسلملي على سمنة الغزال


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> من اين جاء اسم هاب ابو بيدو؟
> انا عندما انزل برنامجا او مشاركة مميزة لأحد الاخوة انزلها واكتب عليها اسم صاحب الموضوع واضعها في فولدر للتجربة فان رأيت فيها فائدة احتفظت بها والا فاني الغيها.
> الهاب الذي وضعه ابو بيدو اسمه هاب ابو بيدو والهاب الذي وضعه زانتي اسمه هاب زانتي وطبعا الشرح لاخينا المهندس الكبير خالد العسيلي وبهذا يصبح الهاب هابنا كلنا.
> وسلملي على سمنة الغزال


 انا عارف يا اخويا هاب ابو بيدو ده جه منين
بيقول لك موطنه الاصلى جنوب شرق نيو فولدر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا عارف يا اخويا هاب ابو بيدو ده جه منين
> بيقول لك موطنه الاصلى جنوب شرق نيو فولدر


 
نيو فولدر دي بتفكرنا بحبيبنا الطموني
على فكره......هي نيو فولدر دي وصلها انفلونزا الخنازير؟


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> نيو فولدر دي بتفكرنا بحبيبنا الطموني
> على فكره......هي نيو فولدر دي وصلها انفلونزا الخنازير؟


بالمناسبه الطمونى كان معايا امبارح بالليل و بيسلم عليكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بالمناسبه الطمونى كان معايا امبارح بالليل و بيسلم عليكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


 سلمكم الله.....والله الطموني وحشتنا غيبته


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يونيو 2009)

واخيرا اجى الهاب والله بدو عرس على كل حال جزاك الله كل خير اخوي
والله هالمنتدى متل البيت بيجمع الاحبة والاهل حلو كتير كتير منتدانا


----------



## ابن العميد (16 يونيو 2009)

هوه ده زنيتي اللي انا عارفه
علي فكره انا لسه واصلني البرنامج من كاريير امبارح بس وكنت هنزله في موضوع مش عارف هيكون نفس نسختك ولا ايه عموما انا هنزله وخلاص


----------



## AtoZ (16 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج لايعمل
يا اخي تأكد قبل ان ترفعه

**************

الرجاء الرد بطريقة مؤدبه حتى لايتم ايقافك .. المهندس


----------



## م شهاب (17 يونيو 2009)

عاجز عن وصف اعجابي و تقديري الله يوفقك


----------



## jamal_air (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع وبأنتظار رفعك للكتاب


----------



## م/خلف عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## وائل أبونعمة (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك جزيلا وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## احمد محمود رضوان (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس زنيتي 
اخوك/ أحمد رضوان


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ساحاول ان اجرب واستعمل البرنامج وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## calimero (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hams alghroob (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## millth (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيل للاستفادة الجميلة لكن عندى سؤال هل يمكن معرفة كمية الغاز والضغط ودلك عن طريق معادلة رياضية او طريق اخرى دون استعمال مقياس الضغط


----------



## احمد دوالي (5 فبراير 2010)

متشكر جدا يا زناتي علي هذا البرنامج جاري التحميل


----------



## 0128676708 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لوضع مكتبك متاحة للجميع 
شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك على المجهود


----------



## hamadalx (4 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر يازعيم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 أغسطس 2010)

بس ياريت كتاب كارير


----------



## zanitty (29 أغسطس 2010)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> بس ياريت كتاب كارير


انهو فيهم


----------



## eng_tohame (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي بعد السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا غيرت الوندوز علي الاب توب بتاعي الحين windows 7 بعد ين برنامج الهاب لا استطيع تسطيبه وبعطي رسالة يقول الفيرجن الحالي 64 وان الهاب محتاج فيرجن 32 
هل اجد عندك حل لكشكلتي بدون تغيير الفيرجي الحالي للجهاز ألا وهو 64 
يعني انا عايز هاب يسطيب عي وندوز7 فيرجن 64


----------



## zanitty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_tohame قال:


> اخي بعد السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا غيرت الوندوز علي الاب توب بتاعي الحين windows 7 بعد ين برنامج الهاب لا استطيع تسطيبه وبعطي رسالة يقول الفيرجن الحالي 64 وان الهاب محتاج فيرجن 32
> هل اجد عندك حل لكشكلتي بدون تغيير الفيرجي الحالي للجهاز ألا وهو 64
> يعني انا عايز هاب يسطيب عي وندوز7 فيرجن 64


للاسف مفيش حل عند\ى لموضوع ال 64 لانى انا كمان بعانى منه 
الحل اكيد حيبقى عند وكلاء كارير ان كان هناك حل اصلا


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ali&anas (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مع الشكر للسيد زناتي لكن الرابط غير موجود ..تحية


----------



## zanitty (10 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف كل مكتباتى اتوقفت و بالتالى كل اللنكات اللى عليها 
و للاسف مكان شغلى عامل حجب لكل مواقع الرفع من اسبوعين تقريبا 
و للاسف عزلت من شهر و شركه الاتصالات مطلعه عينى علشان تنقل لى التليفون و النت 
اعتذر


----------



## ضى الليل (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

